

Greenwald, Snowden, Assange, and Kim.Com in NZ (reopened) - singularity2001
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6ZbGi-J6Rk

======
singularity2001
The original submission has disappeared:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8317617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8317617)
Maybe because it's not LIVE anymore. Also now on youtube, without kim.com
ads/nonsense.

